# Weather?



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

This is my first year turkey hunting and I was wondering if this crazy weather is going to have any affect on the way the birds are behaving? Can you hunt spring turkeys in the snow?


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Find out where they roost and hunt them normal... They can be killed no prob in fields where the grass is short... Have fun...


----------

